# how many blankets do you own for your chis/pups?



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

LOL. how many blankets is enough for a chi or a puppy, just curious. it seems like everytime i go somehwere and they either have baby blankets or pet blankets...all the designs are irresistably cute. like before you buy another blanket do you ever think to yourself on if you have enough or its just because it's just too comfy for you pups that you dont care how much you end up with at the end LOL :albino:

i have 6 :noops:


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

*You Can Never Have Too Many Blankies!*

I've counted 19 for the two of them and there may be a couple more in the laundry 
They have: summer weight, winter weight, fleece, cotton, pink, blue, plaid, florals, and so on.
Strange, I don't see any stripes and stripes are really in this year!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh my..let's not get started on blankets..let's just say I LOVE THEM and that I feel you can't have enough. I have about 12, some small, some big..and I wish I had more. Libby has been having accidents on them, so thank goodness I have more than enough. I absolutely love them and want as many as I can get Haha.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Jerry'sMom said:


> I've counted 19 for the two of them and there may be a couple more in the laundry
> They have: summer weight, winter weight, fleece, cotton, pink, blue, plaid, florals, and so on.
> Strange, I don't see any stripes and stripes are really in this year!





Bella Luna said:


> Oh my..let's not get started on blankets..let's just say I LOVE THEM and that I feel you can't have enough. I have about 12, some small, some big..and I wish I had more. Libby has been having accidents on them, so thank goodness I have more than enough. I absolutely love them and want as many as I can get Haha.


LOL!!!! u guys!!!! lmaoooo wow such variety. my mom goes nuts if i leave them all out and he tends to mark them sometimes too, dont know why


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Rico owns too many. He has themes too..there is the wicker chair with the REd Sox cushions that he took over from my son and added a couple of Red Sox fleece blankets to. He also has 'pirated" blankets too. He takes notions and get attached to diffferent things. It does get cold here and this house can be drafty through the floor--Justification for blanket overlaod.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

rubia said:


> Rico owns too many. He has themes too..there is the wicker chair with the REd Sox cushions that he took over from my son and added a couple of Red Sox fleece blankets to. He also has 'pirated" blankets too. He takes notions and get attached to diffferent things. It does get cold here and this house can be drafty through the floor--Justification for blanket overlaod.


lol too cute rico!!! go get warm buddy  hehe im guessing you guys are red sox fans


----------



## TypeSTony (Apr 20, 2010)

I have 6, 3 for each dog, usually 1 in the car, 1 upstairs & another downstairs.


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

I have yet to count how many blankets Mia has, but here is a pic of all of them. It's alot I know.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

OLOLOL!!!! yay pic! hahaha. when i get an assortment like that one day, thats when i will be proud to post a pic too hehe!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow.. Mia, I think you win the prize for most blankies for a chi baby! lol
We only have 18 and that is for 9 chis!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

lol willy has like 22....luna and rosa share and have a drawer full and cujo has his own drawer full lol i will post pics tomorrow lol no such thing as too many blankets! lol
some are big and some are small....alot of them are my kids old recieving blankets


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

My dogs have a ton of blankets, but in all fairness my youngest child is 3 so all the baby blankets (aside from a few) have been recycled into doggy blankets!
It's a sweet deal for the dogs.. Minky and micro fiber Pottery Barn blankets! LOL

AJ has even decided my old Minky covered nursing pillow makes a great bed.. ha ha


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Um, I have one. And a sheepskin pillow cover they decided they liked and a piece of fleece I inherited from when my parents moved out. And a throw rug. Oh, and a regular sized blanket on the futon that they rearrange for comfortable places to lay.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

I have too many!! Around 30 I think!!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

22 fleece, 4 baby duvets mostly pink backround, plains pattern and striped


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

My girls have 8 blankets total: 6 are outside and 2 are in the living room.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

i have a whole big box full, personalised, home made, the lot x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow how many blankets? I cant even start countign them! lol for the puppies too i have old bed sheets they can chew on them as much as they want and have accidents when theyre little then simply throw them away and have nice blankets when they grasp that this has to stay clean


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Blinking millions! 

I buy the big fleece ones from Ikea and cut them into smaller ones. 

We also have one personalised one and a lovely homemade one (thanks princess) too x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

omg im such a pants mother daisy has 3!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Many. 30?


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

I gave up counting a long time ago. They love them and they are just so darned cute all cuddled up on them. I can't seem to make it home from thrift store shopping without new blankies for the kids.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Hee heee....oh gosh, don't even want to count lol!!! Between blankets and beds I could open a shop But......I see I am not alone 

Lori


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

*Princess* said:


> i have a whole big box full, personalised, home made, the lot x


Can we see your homemade ones please???


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Not as many as i would like.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Can we see your homemade ones please???


ooohh yeah 
i would like to see those too


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

We have alot of blankets..
i think our favorite one is the one we got from our secret valentine. i love sitting on the big comfy chair with that blanket and the girls both snuggle under. its very soft and just the right size to fit all 3 of us


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow and I thought I had a lot. I think I have about 12 fleece blankets and that's not enough, I am on the look out for some more.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Mine have 10 fleeces and then a comforter. The favorite is the puppy blanket
that Jasper came home with @ 12 weeks old


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I buy baby blankets from yard sales and I have also bought a few dog blankets at stores. I have one of the human blankets that have paw prints on it. I probably have about 10 altogether, LOL! I use them for so many different reasons here at and on the go  I also have one that my Husband had made for me at Christmas it has Yoshi and Chibi's picture on it. It is a human blanket but ofcourse it is my favorite ;-)


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

ok finally i have uploaded the pics lol 

these are willys blankets....not all as some are in the wash and some in his playpen









this is where i keep rosa and luna's blankets, and cujo's. 









top is the girls, and bottom is cujo









girls count 11....again not all cuz i have some in their crates, usually 3 in the crates at a time, plus some in the wash









cujo's count 12...again 3 in crate and some in wash lol









so i would say a rough count of about 50ish lol wow, i didn't realize how many i actually had! lol i pick them up randomly, some from the dollar store, they have dog and baby ones there, and some from walmart when they go on sale, the bigger fleece ones, plus they have the kids old recieving blankets lol


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Tracilea said:


> ok finally i have uploaded the pics lol
> 
> these are willys blankets....not all as some are in the wash and some in his playpen
> 
> ...


Phew!!!!!!!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

i have too many lol i always buy 3 or 4 whenever i see them on offer in Tesco or somewhere like that at £1 or £2


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

I have one... that came with the bed I bought her...


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

YoQuiero said:


> I have one... that came with the bed I bought her...


from petsmart? that was my first bed for dexter. the blue one  hehe. i think a lot of us here had that one too lol. the deal was too good!


----------

